# Propping up branches?



## DW (May 10, 2002)

We've never had this problem...so many peaches the branches are bending over. Do you prop up the limb? And if you do, how?


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

No, what you need to do is thin the number of peaches on the branch! If you don't, the weight of the peaches will start to break the branches. (I used to work on a fruit farm, and this is a common problem.)


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I prop up fruit tree branches the same way my parents did...with a forked stick cut from a small scrubby tree. 

Which reminds me...I need to prop up some apple tree branches this evening.


----------

